# clear coat



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

So I stripped the clear off my aluminum ITP rims because they had some spots that were exposed and looking bad. So I stripped them and re polished them.

So I put a coat of clear down on them and went to check them out well the clear just comes right off very easily I'm guessing it's because the metal it smooth and polished.

So my question is what should I coat them with or just leave them uncoated?

The problem with leaving them bare is that it will be alot more upkeep having to keep them polished


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I would guess the polish is the reason that the clear coat won't stick, you'll most likely have to clean them with an acid or something to get the aluminum 100% clean and free of anything thats intended to "protect" the metal before trying to re-clear them. ....I could be totally off on this though, just my thoughts :bigok:


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> I would guess the polish is the reason that the clear coat won't stick, you'll most likely have to clean them with an acid or something to get the aluminum 100% clean and free of anything thats intended to "protect" the metal before trying to re-clear them. ....I could be totally off on this though, just my thoughts :bigok:


You're right filthy. Not sure what it is. I'll try and do some research Tomm and find out but I know from talkin to a buddy that paints rims they have to have an acid that keeps the polish but gives the paint something to bond to. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

if you are going to paint them you will need to scuff wheels with a red scotch brite pad with comet and water ,after you scuff wheels wash with soap and water then apply a etch primer to them . after that apply epoxy sealer let dry and paint . this will ensure good adhesion .


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

I figured it was because it was too smooth with them being polished. If I clean them with aluminum brightner(acid) that will remove most of the shine and thats what I'm trying to avoid. I guess I'll just have to keep some wheel wax on them and touch them up as needed


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

What'd you polish them with? If you used Mothers or something like it there's your problem. You'll have to clean them with a paint prep.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Look up shark-hide, it's a marine product to seal aluminum. Used on aluminum pontoons and railings as well as car parts or motorcycle parts to keep them looking good! It's been a while since I bought any but i'm a dealer for them if you need a hook up.

The stuff works great, clean the aluminum, polish it up then apply the sharkhide it lasts for months even on something that sits in the water.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

There's something I saw on GEARS that he used to clean the aluminum but it didn't haze it and he cleared a set of old school aluminum slots with it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

